# Huge Catagory Break Down for SOFTIN's Show!



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: 

Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity. It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009. 
Roll in time 7 A.M. - 10:00 A.M. Show/judging starts at 10:00 A.M.

Special thanks to our sponsors WaveWalker Charters and Toyota of Santa Barbara!

DJ Fresh Frank! RedFish Band & of Course Rafael Lopez and El Raider (SOCIOS) and Jaime (High Rollerz) and 805!!! Thank you for all your help!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: 

*CAR CLASSES* 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

*TRUCK CLASSES*
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

*Bicycles *
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


*MOTORCYCLES*

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

*Model cars*

*Cash Prize for Best All Around*

Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), etc.

Clubs with most participation will receive a lot of publicity!

There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. $10 off second car.
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off entree. (one car/bike per item). 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!

We are getting ready to do some commericals and a lot of promotions for this car show. Everyone who pre-registers by *May 14th, 2009* please send in pictures of your cars, bikes, and model cars that you have entered! I need a lot of pics of different angles and as well as with your club plaques to choose from! If you don't have a plaque, that's okay, as long as you have either a car, bike or model car entered! I need lot's of pics of different angles of cars to choose from. The pictures will be used in commercials, posters and flyers. Please keep it clean! Kids will be seeing commercials and pictures in magazines too! :biggrin: 


At the show, we will also be taking some footage of cars rolling in, bikes, and model cars. As well as camara shots, for upcoming SOFTIN's shows and events.

*I would like to have all clubs that participate in this show be recognized for their support! Especially those who pre-register by May 14th, 2009! If you have club t-shirts....wear em! I'd like to have group shots too with your plaques! *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

As soon as I'm finished up with a new flyer, it will be posted (El Raider? :biggrin: ) Until then, you can use the old flyer or email me at *[email protected]* and I'll e-mail you one! You can email me your pics there too!

Thank you all who have supported *SOFTIN* with your donations (inkind, items, cash, and pre-registrations) Your participation really can make a difference in a child's life! For more information on what SOFTIN is, please visit our web site at
www.softininc.org

Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 AM~13702381
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I think you got your work cut out for you this day!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 10:31 AM~13702741
> *I think you got your work cut out for you this day!
> *


NO PROBLEM  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:43 AM~13702897
> *NO PROBLEM   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 27 2009, 06:40 PM~13708006
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


Why thank you! :biggrin: Are you bringing your kids out?


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 05:37 PM~13707339
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 

May 17th, a shooting of cars will be taken at the Day of The Beach Show in Santa Barbara.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 06:24 AM~13726582
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> May 17th, a shooting of cars will be taken at the Day of The Beach Show in Santa Barbara.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2009, 09:02 AM~13727998
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Hey! Got to support the 805 and those who support SOFTIN!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


Cash Prize for best all around!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2009, 09:01 AM~13727970
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:33 PM~13733786
> *Hey!  Got to support the 805 and those who support SOFTIN!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 07:49 AM~13740736
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 09:20 PM~13749815
> *:biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 11:52 PM~13751659
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Good Morning Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

\TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 04:51 PM~13758716
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...



:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:36 PM~13794438
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

RAFFY! You may need a candy bar or two delivered to your room prior to the show to make it through this! :roflmao: I'll make sure it's sugar free but caffein doubled! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 08:54 AM~13802009
> *RAFFY!  You may need a candy bar or two delivered to your room prior to the show to make it through this!  :roflmao:  I'll make sure it's sugar free but caffein doubled! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds real good!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13803310
> *Sounds real good!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


You got it!!!

Streetlow Magazine is covering the show!!! Gil is a sweetheart! Gypsy is too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 12:02 PM~13804366
> *You got it!!!
> 
> Streetlow Magazine is covering the show!!!  Gil is a sweetheart!  Gypsy is too!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 12:35 PM~13804746
> *
> *


Thanks again! You guys are :angel: 's!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 01:13 PM~13805100
> *Thanks again!  You guys are :angel: 's!!
> *


 :h5: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 05:17 PM~13807436
> *:h5:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what would of happened without you!
Raffy am I a girl??? :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hasta arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 11:06 AM~13815472
> *hasta arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2009, 11:06 AM~13815472
> *hasta arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 7 2009, 11:18 AM~13815586
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: This is one of my favorite icons. It's like a little kid waving to their parents! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 09:12 PM~13821697
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:54 AM~13835078
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13837657
> *
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 07:36 PM~13839420
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Not only with the car show, but if anyone has a family with special needs have them give me a call, would love to set them up on an excursion!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


NO BOMBS CATEGORIES ??WHATS UP WITH THAT?? :dunno:BELOW 50'S??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 07:51 PM~13847093
> *NO BOMBS CATEGORIES ??WHATS UP WITH THAT?? :dunno:BELOW 50'S??
> *


Okay Johnny if you got bombs, I have to put it in for you~ I was gonna have it listed in the 50's and below, but if you guys have enough, then I'll add for you!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 09:04 PM~13847855
> *Okay Johnny if you got bombs, I have to put it in for you~  I was gonna have it listed in the 50's and below, but if you guys have enough, then I'll add for you!
> *


OUR CLUB IS SPECIFICALY 50'S AND EARLIER,BUT THERE IS ALOT OF BOMBS OUT THERE AND THATS WHY I ASK....WE DON'T NEED YOU TO ADD THAT JUST FOR US BECAUSE WE GO TO BENEFIT SHOWS TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.BELEIVE ME WE DON'T NEED A TROPHIE TO MAKE IT WORTH GOING TO A SHOW....LIKE I SAID,IT JUST CAUGHT MY EYE WHEN I DID'NT SEE ANYTHING EARLIER THAN 50'S.....THAT'S ALL,I GUESS MORE THAN ANYTHING I HAVE TO SPEAK UP FOR THE OOOOLD SCHOOL RIDES :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13849102
> *OUR CLUB IS SPECIFICALY 50'S AND EARLIER,BUT THERE IS ALOT OF BOMBS OUT THERE AND THATS WHY I ASK....WE DON'T NEED YOU TO ADD THAT JUST FOR US BECAUSE WE GO TO BENEFIT SHOWS TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.BELEIVE ME WE DON'T NEED A TROPHIE TO MAKE IT WORTH GOING TO A SHOW....LIKE I SAID,IT JUST CAUGHT MY EYE WHEN I DID'NT SEE ANYTHING EARLIER THAN 50'S.....THAT'S ALL,I GUESS MORE THAN ANYTHING I HAVE TO SPEAK UP FOR THE OOOOLD SCHOOL RIDES  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *





 I've been telling people if we get enough interest for a specific catagory, we will open up that catagory. So if enough bombs come on pre=reg to make a catagory, we will add it. Or any type of car, truck, bicycle etc. for that matter. :biggrin:

I have an exursion to do today for a few kids that have autism. So I won't be on much today. I'll be back this afternoon! Take Care Johnny!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13837657
> *
> *


Hey Rolo!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:49 AM~13849669
> *  I've been telling people if we get enough interest for a specific catagory, we will open up that catagory.  So if enough bombs come on pre=reg to make a catagory, we will add it.  Or any type of car, truck, bicycle etc. for that matter.  :biggrin:
> 
> I have an exursion to do today for a few kids that have autism.  So I won't be on much today.  I'll be back this afternoon!  Take Care Johnny!
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:49 AM~13849669
> *  I've been telling people if we get enough interest for a specific catagory, we will open up that catagory.  So if enough bombs come on pre=reg to make a catagory, we will add it.  Or any type of car, truck, bicycle etc. for that matter.  :biggrin:
> 
> I have an exursion to do today for a few kids that have autism.  So I won't be on much today.  I'll be back this afternoon!  Take Care Johnny!
> *


OK,THERE IT IS....ALL YOU BOMB RIDERS HIT HER UP ,LET THEM KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 11 2009, 01:31 PM~13853431
> *OK,THERE IT IS....ALL YOU BOMB RIDERS HIT HER UP ,LET THEM KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 11 2009, 01:36 PM~13853467
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 11 2009, 01:31 PM~13853431
> *OK,THERE IT IS....ALL YOU BOMB RIDERS HIT HER UP ,LET THEM KNOW HOW WE ROLL!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T FORGET THE PICS!!

*which reminds me, I need YOUR pics of the CARS!!! A pic of the whole club would be nice too with the cars in the back ground! That would be great for the commercial!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Raffy!! Hey Jesse~!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 08:45 PM~13857938
> *Hey Raffy!!  Hey Jesse~!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

did those pix make it?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13858552
> *did those pix make it?
> *


Not yet Jason, but the mail hasn't come this morning yet. It's only 6 A.M. :roflmao: I'll let you know as soon as they do!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Johnny!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 11:30 AM~13863403
> *:wave: Johnny!
> *


WHAT'S UP MIHA TIFFANY??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 12:54 PM~13864217
> *WHAT'S UP MIHA TIFFANY??
> *


Nada! :biggrin: Just keeping my mind busy! Your not working today??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 12:56 PM~13864236
> *Nada! :biggrin: Just keeping my mind busy!  Your not working today??
> *


I WORK NIGHTS ,I START AT 4:30 UNTIL 3 IN THE MORNIN......


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 12:58 PM~13864260
> *I WORK NIGHTS ,I START AT 4:30 UNTIL 3 IN THE MORNIN......
> *


 :0 :0 :around: :around: Man, your going to bed about the time I wake up! Crazy! How do you work the car shows on your schedule?? Sleep in the trunk on the way??

PM'ingyou have an idea *yeah Yeah I know that's scary!!* :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 01:04 PM~13864306
> *:0  :0  :around:  :around: Man, your going to bed about the time I wake up! Crazy!  How do you work the car shows on your schedule??  Sleep in the trunk on the way??
> 
> PM'ingyou have an idea *yeah Yeah I know that's scary!!* :roflmao:
> *


I COULD FIT ,MAYBE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:08 PM~13864335
> *I COULD FIT ,MAYBE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


got to be a bumpy ride!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:08 PM~13864335
> *IF I COULD FIT ,MAYBE... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 12 2009, 01:53 PM~13864757
> *
> *


With the trunk of your car? I think the United States Marine corps could fit! :biggrin: 

Getting ready for work??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm waiting for a few people who have already pre-registered to send in the pics. Due to the fact that I couldn't get into contact with everyone (didn't leave an e-mail address on their pre-reg forms, so I had to snail mail them the info). So the new dead line for pics for the commercial is June 1st. That will give me a few days to go through all them.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:30 PM~13867080
> *I'm waiting for a few people who have already pre-registered to send in the pics.  Due to the fact that I couldn't get into contact with everyone (didn't leave an e-mail address on their pre-reg forms, so I had to snail mail them the info).  So the new dead line for pics for the commercial is June 1st.  That will give me a few days to go through all them.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 05:51 PM~13867300
> *
> *


 :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 07:05 AM~13871980
> *:angel:
> *


  :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 08:45 PM~13857938
> *Hey Raffy!!  Hey Jesse~!!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 13 2009, 09:26 AM~13872936
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Good morning! Long time no Talk!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 07:23 AM~13872119
> *  :angel:
> *


You have been my :angel: ! Thank you Raffy for everything!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:17 PM~13876781
> *You have been my  :angel: !  Thank you Raffy for everything!
> *


 :dunno: :around: :scrutinize: :nosad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 09:21 PM~13880360
> *:dunno:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :nosad:
> *


You have too Johnny!  I was refering to the leads and pointers with the show...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:27 PM~13880437
> *You have too Johnny!   I was refering to the leads and pointers with the show...
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13880496
> *:biggrin:  :h5:
> *


Hey does your guest book allow pictures?? I'm working on a special one for you and the guest book! :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:17 PM~13876781
> *You have been my  :angel: !  Thank you Raffy for everything!
> *


NO, THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME WORK WITH YOU AND YOUR ORGANIZATION. :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 13 2009, 09:38 PM~13880558
> *NO, THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME WORK WITH YOU AND YOUR ORGANIZATION. :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Wait a minute! Why are you :worship: 
to me?? YOUR the judge! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning Johnny!
Good Morning Mikey!
Good Morning Raffy!
Good Morning Jesse!
Good Morning Robert!
Good Morning Panchopistolas!
Good Morning Frankie!
Good Morning Charkbait!
Good Morning Stilo-G!
Good Morning Victor!
Good Morning Sinful Pleasures!
Good Morning Rolo!
Good Morning Newstyle!
Good Morning everyone reading this! :biggrin: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

GOOD MORNING TIFF,I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THE PIX ON OUR GUESTBOOK??THOSE ARE SOME FANCY TTT'S YOU GOT GOING ON TIFF............ :h5: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 14 2009, 11:21 AM~13885481
> *GOOD MORNING TIFF,I'M NOT SURE ABOUT THE PIX ON OUR GUESTBOOK??THOSE ARE SOME FANCY TTT'S YOU GOT GOING ON TIFF............ :h5:  :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: I know I know! :biggrin: I was gonna put one up for you, but wanted to ask if it would accept it. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:42 PM~13880608
> *:h5:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  Wait a minute!  Why are you  :worship:
> to me?? YOUR the judge!  :biggrin:
> *


You are the BOSS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 06:52 AM~13883145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2009, 11:36 AM~13885603
> *You are the BOSS!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


As long as I'm not "Boss Hogg!" :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 11:47 AM~13885680
> *As long as I'm not "Boss Hogg!" :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to double quote here?? I just can't seem to figure that out! Need help! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 04:01 PM~13888179
> *Does anyone know how to double quote here??  I just can't seem to figure that out!  Need help!  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha i have been on layitlow for a while and still dont know how


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 14 2009, 04:04 PM~13888221
> *hahaha i have been on layitlow for a while and still dont know how
> *


Okay so I don't feel so bad now! :biggrin: El Raider tried to teach me, but I think I need it in Kindergarten language! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I've been getting a lot of questions on Bombs. If I get enough pre-registrations by June 30th, 2009 to make them a class of their own, then Bombs will open it up to it's own class. Same with all other classes and cars. :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 05:01 PM~13888861
> *I've been getting a lot of questions on Bombs.  If I get enough pre-registrations by June 30th, 2009 to make them a class of their own, then Bombs will open it up to it's own class.  Same with all other classes and cars.  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 14 2009, 06:30 PM~13889727
> *:around:  :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


You rolling your eyes at me Johnny?? :uh: :biggrin: I'm talking PM's I got. You asked me that a while ago on the bombs. I was just refreshing the thought to people! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 09:09 PM~13891586
> *You rolling your eyes at me Johnny?? :uh:  :biggrin: I'm talking PM's I got. You asked me that a while ago on the bombs.  I was just refreshing the thought to people! :biggrin:
> *


HIT HER UP ALL YOU BOMB RIDERS,WHERE YOU AT.........I KNOW ME AND MY HOMIE AINT GOING TO BE THE ONLY ONES UP THERE WITH PRE 50'S BOMBS??  :dunno:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 14 2009, 09:47 PM~13892141
> *i like your classes!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@May 14 2009, 09:47 PM~13892141
> *i like your classes!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you! But I can't take the credit for that one! That is on Raffy! He helped me big time on that one!! :biggrin: 

:h5: to Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13892113
> *HIT HER UP ALL YOU BOMB RIDERS,WHERE YOU AT.........I KNOW ME AND MY HOMIE AINT GOING TO BE THE ONLY ONES UP THERE WITH PRE 50'S BOMBS??   :dunno:
> *


Yeah! I love these cars too! 

Bring me Hershey bars or M&M's and I'll put in a good word to the judge! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:56 AM~13895379
> *Yeah!  I love these cars too!
> 
> Bring me  Hershey bars or M&M's and I'll put in a good word to the judge!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 10:57 AM~13896470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:43 AM~13894793
> *Thank you!  But I can't take the credit for that one!  That is on Raffy!  He helped me big time on that one!!  :biggrin:
> 
> :h5: to Raffy!
> *


HE SHOULD OF HELPED YOU PUT IN BELOW 50'S CLASSES IN THE CARS,IT'S IN FOR THE TRUCKS??? :dunno: I'M JUST SAYING :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 11:11 AM~13896603
> *HE SHOULD OF HELPED YOU PUT IN BELOW 50'S CLASSES IN THE CARS,IT'S IN FOR THE TRUCKS??? :dunno: I'M JUST SAYING :biggrin:
> *


 Ok I just noticed that. The category should read 50's & below cars and thats what it will be. If funding for the trophies allows we will try to have 40's & 30's classes. Will that be good?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 11:26 AM~13896735
> *Ok I just noticed that. The category should read 50's & below cars and thats what it will be. If funding for the trophies allows we will try to have 40's & 30's classes. Will that be good?
> *


LIKE I SAID BEFORE,IT'S MORE ABOUT THE FACT THAT I KNOW THERE'S ALOT OF BOMBS OUT THERE AND WHEN I NOTICED THAT THERE WASN'T A CATEGORY FOR CARS????I NEW IT HAD TO BE AN OVERSIGHT.....IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 15 2009, 11:43 AM~13896907
> *LIKE I SAID BEFORE,IT'S MORE ABOUT THE FACT THAT I KNOW THERE'S ALOT OF BOMBS OUT THERE AND WHEN I NOTICED THAT THERE WASN'T A CATEGORY FOR CARS????I NEW IT HAD TO BE AN OVERSIGHT.....IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 11:26 AM~13896735
> *Ok I just noticed that. The category should read 50's & below cars and thats what it will be. If funding for the trophies allows we will try to have 40's & 30's classes. Will that be good?
> *


Yeah it was an oversight! I must of copied it down wrong. MY BAD! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 

If I get enough pre-reg by June 30th for 40's and 30 classes, We will open that catagory up, same with any catagory. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 12:54 PM~13897548
> *Yeah it was an oversight!  I must of copied it down wrong.  MY BAD! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> If I get enough pre-reg by June 30th for 40's and 30 classes, We will open that catagory up, same with any catagory. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13897759
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This show is for the kids too~~ Supporting programs for the physically impaired, mentally impaired, youth-at-risk!  










bring yours too! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2009, 09:30 PM~13858552
> *did those pix make it?
> *


Yup got the pics! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:04 PM~13899609
> *This show is for the kids too~~  Supporting programs for the physically impaired, mentally impaired, youth-at-risk!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 10:42 PM~13902560
> *
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:22 AM~13903571
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 07:31 AM~13904104
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Raffy!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Who's


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 11:46 AM~13905600
> *Who's
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 11:57 AM~13905651
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Johnny where did ya disappear to??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:42 PM~13907246
> *:wave:  Johnny where did ya disappear to??
> *


WORK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13907866
> *WORK!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


De Ja vu! I think I was told that a time or two now! :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 06:50 PM~13907963
> *De Ja vu!  I think I was told that a time or two now! :roflmao:
> *


WHAT CAN I SAY MIHA,THIS CAR THING I'M INTO COSTS SOME $$$$$$$$ :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13907995
> *WHAT CAN I SAY MIHA,THIS CAR THING I'M INTO COSTS SOME $$$$$$$$ :nicoderm:  :tongue:
> *


Tell me about it. I'm having night mares on what it's gonna cost to fix back up my 88 M.C :tears: :tears:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13908023
> *Tell me about it.  I'm having night mares on what it's gonna cost to fix back up my 88 M.C  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 16 2009, 07:02 PM~13908043
> *:yes:
> *


Knowing my luck they'll say "That will be 50 Grand" and all I have is 50 cents!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:10 PM~13908108
> *Knowing my luck they'll say "That will be 50 Grand" and all I have is 50 cents!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 16 2009, 07:47 PM~13908380
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know what I'm talking about huh Raffy??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:52 PM~13908398
> *You know what I'm talking about huh Raffy??
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs. www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.


We have vender spaces available.

Thanks again for everyone's support and help with this show! Can't wait to see you all there! Make sure to send in pictures with your pre-reg forms. Deadline for commercial pre reg is June 1st. Normal pre reg deadline is June 30th.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701670
> *:wave:
> 
> Here is the break down of the classes for SOFTIN's Car/Bike Show 100% for Charity.  It will be held at the Earl Warren Show Grounds on July 25th, 2009.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:03 AM~13910704
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs. www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> We have vender spaces available.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 17 2009, 11:12 PM~13917197
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Morning Raffy! It was nice to see you again without having to run around....well you little one made you do that! :roflmao: He's adorable!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 06:22 AM~13918211
> *Morning Raffy!  It was nice to see you again without having to run around....well you little one made you do that! :roflmao:  He's adorable!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Takes after his mom, pain in the but. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 06:57 AM~13918372
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Takes after his mom, pain in the but. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Your a very lucky man! Remember that!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 07:11 AM~13918475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Your a very lucky man!  Remember that!
> *



:yes: :yes: THANK YOU.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 07:17 AM~13918516
> *:yes:  :yes: THANK YOU.
> *


  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I noticed on the break down I didn't include the specialty catagories. Some include (of course) Club Participation. Best display. and a few others.... :biggrin: 

Also Cash prize + big Trophy for Best All Around!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 07:19 AM~13918538
> *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 07:39 AM~13918727
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll do a better update of everything when I return from a meeting this afternoon!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13918954
> *I'll do a better update of everything when I return from a meeting this afternoon!
> *



 Don't forget to let me know how it goes.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 07:19 AM~13918538
> *
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :buttkick: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 02:17 PM~13922571
> *:buttkick:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: what I was thinking Johnny! I'll get it together soon here :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 03:16 PM~13923330
> *:dunno:  what I was thinking Johnny! I'll get it together soon here :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT FOR SOFTIN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@May 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13926512
> *TTT FOR SOFTIN
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM+May 18 2009, 07:51 PM~13926512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I promise! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

everyone: this is a good cause. come to this show and support those in need! lets make this happen!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 18 2009, 09:23 PM~13928073
> *everyone: this is a good cause. come to this show and support those in need! lets make this happen!!
> *


AAAAAW thank you Jason!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:07 PM~13927789
> *Thanks Cadillac Slim! :biggrin:
> I promise! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 18 2009, 09:28 PM~13928178
> *:h5:
> *


Hey Johnny! Hows it going?? I got to get some sleep. I was in a long meeting followed by a long drive home and I'm beat! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

no problem tiffany! you really have passion for this and thats cool! lemme know if i can help you guys out in any other way..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 08:03 AM~13918970
> * Don't forget to let me know how it goes.
> *


It went pretty good! :biggrin: We'll chat later.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:47 PM~13928537
> *It went pretty good!  :biggrin: We'll chat later.
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 18 2009, 09:23 PM~13928073
> *everyone: this is a good cause. come to this show and support those in need! lets make this happen!!
> *



x2!!! THIS IS A VERY GOOD CAUSE, BUT I'VE SEEN & HEARD SOME NEGATIVITY TOWARDS THIS SHOW. I DON'T KNOW OR UNDERSTAND WHY. I HAVE ALWAYS FELT THAT SUPPORTING A GOOD CAUSE IS WHAT LOWRIDING WAS ALL ABOUT. I GUESS SOME PEOPLE HAVE REACH DEEP DOWN TO REALIZE THAT!!!! I HOPE THAT CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS WITH TRUE HEARTS WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW & OTHERS LIKE THIS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13929670
> *x2!!! THIS IS A VERY GOOD CAUSE, BUT I'VE SEEN & HEARD SOME NEGATIVITY TOWARDS THIS SHOW. I DON'T KNOW OR UNDERSTAND WHY. I HAVE ALWAYS FELT THAT SUPPORTING A GOOD CAUSE IS WHAT LOWRIDING WAS ALL ABOUT. I GUESS SOME PEOPLE HAVE REACH DEEP DOWN TO REALIZE THAT!!!! I HOPE THAT CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS WITH TRUE HEARTS WILL SUPPORT THIS SHOW & OTHERS LIKE THIS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS RAFFY!!! I don't know and understand either. But this will be a good show. We've got a DJ, a band, and things to do. :biggrin: Hope everyone can make it out in support to the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, youth at risk and victims of abuse! :biggrin: Lot's of trophies!! Best all around also gets a cash prize!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 06:05 AM~13931131
> *THANKS RAFFY!!! I don't know and understand either.  But this will be a good show. We've got a DJ, a band, and things to do. :biggrin:  Hope everyone can make it out in support to the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, youth at risk and victims of abuse!  :biggrin:  Lot's of trophies!!  Best all around also gets a cash prize!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 19 2009, 08:09 AM~13931995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad there isn't an icon with 3 hi fives! :biggrin: So this will have to do!

:h5: :h5: :h5: can you figure out how to make it into a circle?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

There should be no negativity for a show that will be for a good cause.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 19 2009, 10:55 AM~13933823
> *There should be no negativity for a show that will be for a good cause.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy+May 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13928318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sunny D-lite. You are 100% right! (as usual from what I hear!  )


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 11:51 AM~13934606
> *Your club is incredible! I want you to have your display at the show.  Need a waitress on skates too!
> Thanks Sunny D-lite.  You are 100% right! (as usual from what I hear!  )
> *


Hear? oh oh... What ever it was.. it wasnt me :biggrin: or was it


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 19 2009, 12:47 PM~13935328
> *Hear? oh oh... What ever it was.. it wasnt me :biggrin: or was it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: I think it was! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 12:49 PM~13935363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  I think it was! :biggrin:
> *


Proof or it didnt happen :biggrin: 
ill just tell u what i tell the cops.. it wasnt me :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 19 2009, 12:51 PM~13935383
> *Proof or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> ill just tell u what i tell the cops.. it wasnt me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess I'll have to become a P.I then! I got the camara and a video camara~ I'll be putting it to work! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 12:59 PM~13935481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I guess I'll have to become a P.I then!  I got the camara and a video camara~ I'll be putting it to work! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA right on..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 19 2009, 01:50 PM~13936060
> *HAHAHA right on..
> *


Watch every move you make Sunny~ I'll be watching, filming and shooting! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 11:10 AM~13934020
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 06:55 PM~13939646
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13940622
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: Hey Sinbad!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:31 PM~13940882
> *:wave:  Hey Sinbad!
> *


Ola Mija!

How you holding up? Tio says ey see you thurs. Your everywhere on here. Glad you've found something to focus on. Your always helping people out, even in the worst of times! Keep it up girl! Went to the car wash in Tracy like you said, Man there was a lot of cars. They did pretty good for that little girl. I know your question, yup they did the door jams! :roflmao: Keep your chin up, things will get better! Tell Shoe-shine what up homie!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 20 2009, 06:26 AM~13944405
> *Ola Mija!
> 
> How you holding up?  Tio says ey see you thurs.  Your everywhere on here.  Glad you've found something to focus on.  Your always helping people out, even in the worst of times!  Keep it up girl!  Went to the car wash in Tracy like you said,  Man there was a lot of cars.  They did pretty good for that little girl.  I know your question, yup they did the door jams! :roflmao: Keep your chin up, things will get better!  Tell Shoe-shine what up homie!
> *



I'm doing okay gabe. A lot of shows coming up. So I just watch the ones from people I talk to in suporting their shows and when they drop to the 2nd page ttt them back up. 

Glad you made it out to the wash. Have you seen the pics? A lot of cars!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 04:08 PM~13950004
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 20 2009, 05:47 PM~13950875
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 06:54 PM~13951413
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!4 TIFF.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13952913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny! Your my :angel: See you guys Saturday night! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 02:48 AM~13955432
> *TTT!!!!4 TIFF.............. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 06:08 AM~13955801
> *Hey RAffy!  talk to ya soon!
> Thanks Johnny!  Your my  :angel:  See you guys Saturday night! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 06:08 AM~13955801
> *Hey RAffy!  talk to ya soon!
> Thanks Johnny!  Your my  :angel:  See you guys Saturday night! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 10:27 PM~13965426
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for keeping this to the top! I really appriciate it. I'll talk to you later. Wish me luck for today!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 04:43 AM~13966876
> *Thank you everyone for keeping this to the top!  I really appriciate it.  I'll talk to you later.  Wish me luck for today!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total. 

bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974039
> *okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total.
> 
> bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974039
> *okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total.
> 
> bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im There


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974039
> *okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total.
> 
> bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67+May 22 2009, 09:19 PM~13974986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Procedure went good. I go back each month now for a year. But they think I'll be okay. They think??? I already know I'll be alright! I'm a pain in everyone's ass and will continue to be for a long time! :biggrin: I'm feeling okay today, so I'm gonna hit a few shows this weekend! :biggrin: Today, hitting Santa Maria show, then road trip down to Mike The Cholo DJ's fairwell party! :biggrin: 

What shows are you guys all going to this weekend??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974039
> *okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total.
> 
> bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.
> *


SOFTIN is a 501 © (3) non profit organization. Donations are tax write off's. I'll give everyone a receipt! :biggrin:

MUCHO GRACIAS JASON!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:55 AM~13976676
> *COOL!!! :biggrin:
> :wow:  :angel: am I dreaming??  Wow Jason!  you really are an angel! I don't know how to say thank you enough for that generosity!
> Procedure went good.  I go back each month now for a year.  But they think I'll be okay.  They think???  I already know I'll be alright!  I'm a pain in everyone's ass and will continue to be for a long time!  :biggrin:  I'm feeling okay today, so I'm gonna hit a few shows this weekend! :biggrin:  Today, hitting Santa Maria show, then road trip down to Mike The Cholo DJ's fairwell party! :biggrin:
> ...


 :worship: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 06:10 AM~13976704
> *SOFTIN is a 501 © (3) non profit organization.  Donations are tax write off's.  I'll give everyone a receipt! :biggrin:
> 
> MUCHO GRACIAS JASON!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 23 2009, 08:28 AM~13977227
> *:worship:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Raffy!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:55 AM~13976676
> *COOL!!! :biggrin:
> :wow:  :angel: am I dreaming??  Wow Jason!  you really are an angel! I don't know how to say thank you enough for that generosity!
> Procedure went good.  I go back each month now for a year.  But they think I'll be okay.  They think???  I already know I'll be alright!  I'm a pain in everyone's ass and will continue to be for a long time!  :biggrin:  I'm feeling okay today, so I'm gonna hit a few shows this weekend! :biggrin:  Today, hitting Santa Maria show, then road trip down to Mike The Cholo DJ's fairwell party! :biggrin:
> ...


THAT A GIRL TIFF!!SEE YOU TONIGHT......... :tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 10:51 AM~13978056
> *Raffy!! :biggrin:
> *



Hope you are doing good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+May 23 2009, 11:19 AM~13978233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm doing good! Feeling a little tired today, but doing good for the most part.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


There will be some alterations on the catagories. In previous quotes Johnny talked about a misprint on the catagories in the car section. He is correct. There's a couple things that need to be added. I will be posting that in a couple of days along with specialty catagories. :biggrin: I'll be gone most of today and tomorrow. So when I return on Tuesday I'll do the updated catagory lists.

Bombs.... :biggrin: 

Johnny tell the guys!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:42 AM~13983167
> *See I told you I would make it!! :biggrin:  You guys are the BOMBS!  Um no pun intended their! :biggrin: Okay well uh-hum...  :biggrin:
> I'm doing good!  Feeling a little tired today, but doing good for the most part.
> 
> ...


I WILL TIFF,AND YOU TAKE CARE AND TALK TO YOU LATER :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 24 2009, 12:34 PM~13984319
> *I WILL TIFF,AND YOU TAKE CARE AND TALK TO YOU LATER :thumbsup:
> *


Okay Johhny!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 07:07 PM~13974039
> *okay all you guys: this show is for real, and the cause is worthy. some clubs pocket the money they recieve from entries, and dont give back to the community. tiffany and softin are helping those in need. so here is the deal: our club will match any donation dollar for dollar up to $400 total.
> 
> bring cash to the show, and we can give it to them then. i have only supported two causes on this site in the last two years, the first being roland the child that burned in the carfire sometime back, and this.
> *



I still can't beleive this Jason! :angel: 

There will be some alterations on the catagories. In previous quotes Johnny talked about a misprint on the catagories in the car section. He is correct. There's a couple things that need to be added. I will be posting that in a couple of days along with specialty catagories. I'll be gone most of today.So when I return on Tuesday I'll do the updated catagory lists.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2009, 06:35 PM~13994277
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Getting ready to post updated catagories..


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 04:26 AM~13998398
> *Getting ready to post updated catagories..
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 06:52 AM~13998837
> *
> *


sent you a PM...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 08:51 AM~13999850
> *sent you a PM...
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 04:26 AM~13998398
> *Getting ready to post updated catagories..
> *


OK,I'M READY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 26 2009, 10:27 AM~14000828
> *OK,I'M READY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


A class for Johnny's.... :roflmao: 
Seriously, I'm working on that at the same time I'm doing photobucket phonex and posting it on your thread! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 10:45 AM~14001047
> *A class for Johnny's.... :roflmao:
> Seriously, I'm working on that at the same time I'm doing photobucket phonex and posting it on your thread! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 11:28 AM~14001589
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: Jesse!


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

HEY TIFF YOUR ALRIGHT I REALLY HOPE YOUR SHOW IS A SUCCESS KEEP ON SPREADING THE WORD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 26 2009, 07:02 PM~14006272
> *HEY TIFF YOUR ALRIGHT I REALLY HOPE YOUR SHOW IS A SUCCESS KEEP ON SPREADING THE WORD. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bruta67! Not just my show, but everyone else's too! :biggrin: I hope all shows are successful!  Wished I could go to all of them!!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

im spreading the word!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 26 2009, 09:37 PM~14008652
> *im spreading the word!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 26 2009, 09:37 PM~14008652
> *im spreading the word!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Thanks Jason!!

Will be posting the catagories this afternoon after I return from the doc's.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:50 AM~14012082
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: Thanks Jason!!
> 
> Will be posting the catagories this afternoon after I return from the doc's.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 26 2009, 10:27 AM~14000828
> *OK,I'M READY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )


*CAR CLASSES* 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

*Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around*

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14015488
> *Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )
> CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 02:05 PM~14015962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 03:17 PM~14016740
> *Thanks Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 05:18 PM~14018148
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Raffy!



Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW! )


CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14019373
> *:wave: Raffy!
> Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )
> CAR CLASSES
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14019373
> *:wave: Raffy!
> Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )
> CAR CLASSES
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 27 2009, 09:29 PM~14020953
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Glad I made you smile!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 09:00 AM~14024507
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 09:28 AM~14024797
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! Which show are you going to this weekend??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 09:52 AM~14025138
> *Hey you!  Which show are you going to this weekend??
> *



Staying home.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 10:10 AM~14025349
> *Staying home.
> *


gonna do something with the kids??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 10:14 AM~14025392
> *gonna do something with the kids??
> *



My wife is off this weekend got a wedding & a baptism.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 10:19 AM~14025437
> *My wife is off this weekend got a wedding & a baptism.
> *


Your wife is getting married and being baptised at the same time?? :roflmao:
Just kidding! Seriously, that is really cool. Is it a relative?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 12:31 PM~14026780
> *Your wife is getting married and being baptised at the same time?? :roflmao:
> Just kidding!  Seriously, that is really cool.  Is it a relative?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 12:48 PM~14026970
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Is the little guy a ring barrier?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14019373
> *:wave: Raffy!
> Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )
> CAR CLASSES
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 28 2009, 04:59 PM~14029440
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: tHANK YOU! but I can't take the credit for it. That goes to Raffy and Johnny's eye!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Johnny are you giong to Atwater on Saturday?? Do you know how to get there?? Or an address or something??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14030822
> *Johnny are you giong to Atwater on Saturday??  Do you know how to get there??  Or an address or something??
> *


IT'S ABOUT 20 MIN. FROM MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14030854
> *IT'S ABOUT 20 MIN. FROM MY HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are going??? :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

isnt there the beach show in ventura this weekend?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 07:29 PM~14030889
> *You guys are going??? :biggrin:
> *


my friend tino is trowing the show :biggrin: 
but it's my grandson's 1st birthday


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 01:28 PM~14027424
> *Is the little guy a ring barrier?
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 28 2009, 08:45 PM~14031861
> *isnt there the beach show in ventura this weekend?
> *


This weekend as in now, or this weekend as July 25th?? I haven't seen any postings on a Ventura show for either weekend. But I'll be looking now!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+May 28 2009, 08:55 PM~14031986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they chose the wrong ring man then. He'd be perfect for it! Tell them I am picketing their wedding until they give in and that little boy gets to be the ring man! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 07:15 PM~14019373
> *:wave: Raffy!
> Okay Johnny boy here it goes....(still working on your pics fromthe show BTW!  )
> CAR CLASSES
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:20 AM~14034993
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sinbad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 06:15 AM~14034673
> *Okay, well f Tino is a friend of yours, then he's a friend of mine! :biggrin:
> Why not take your Grandson to see cars??
> I think they chose the wrong ring man then.  He'd be perfect for it!  Tell them I am picketing their wedding until they give in and that little boy gets to be the ring man!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Still have vender spaces available!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! Good morning everyone!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 06:12 AM~14044773
> *TTT!  Good morning everyone!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2009, 11:47 AM~14046395
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey! I didn't think I'd see you on here today! Wedding over already??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14046417
> *Hey!  I didn't think I'd see you on here today!  Wedding over already??
> *


Later. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2009, 11:52 AM~14046436
> *Later.  :biggrin:
> *


Have fun! Eat some cake for me k?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 09:21 AM~14045549
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 03:43 PM~14047774
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 02:19 PM~14047253
> *Have fun!  Eat some cake for me k?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14050594
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy, how did it go??
I'll be off line most of the day today. See ya later.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 31 2009, 10:55 PM~14058278
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Johnny! Nice to see your smiling face again! Tell your wife I said hi!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 AM~14059794
> *CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 09:51 AM~14061215
> *
> *


 :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 03:10 PM~14064142
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14062529
> *:wave:  Raffy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 05:12 AM~14059430
> *:wave: Johnny!  Nice to see your smiling face again!  Tell your wife I said hi!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 1 2009, 05:27 PM~14065450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOw ya feeling today???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:51 PM~14075525
> *:biggrin:  hey you!
> HOw ya feeling today???
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2009, 06:20 PM~14075811
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:51 PM~14075525
> *:biggrin:  hey you!
> HOw ya feeling today???
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:29 PM~14075884
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 2 2009, 06:48 PM~14076056
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: good :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 AM~14059794
> *CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


30's and below???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 3 2009, 06:59 AM~14080845
> *30's and below???
> *


 :tongue: :yes: :yes: oops. I guess I should of had you proof read this before posting it!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:13 AM~14081387
> *:tongue:  :yes:  :yes: oops.  I guess I should of had you proof read this before posting it!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:41 AM~14080299
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 09:32 AM~14082015
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OOPs MY bad!! Okay guys you all can my :buttkick: on that one! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14086614
> *OOPs MY bad!! Okay guys you all can  my :buttkick: on that one! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14086614
> *OOPs MY bad!! Okay guys you all can  my :buttkick: on that one! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14086614
> *OOPs MY bad!! Okay guys you all can  my :buttkick: on that one! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 06:23 PM~14086996
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:42 PM~14086614
> *OOPs MY bad!! Okay guys you all can  my :buttkick: on that one! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :buttkick:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 3 2009, 06:44 PM~14087264
> *:yes:  :buttkick:
> *


Hey you all got ta love me ya know?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:04 AM~14091186
> *CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 4 2009, 05:59 PM~14097610
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 04:05 AM~14110533
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 6 2009, 08:25 AM~14111026
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey you! HOw was your day today??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## i.mei12 (Jun 8, 2009)

My Webpage


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

hope ur feeling better :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jun 18 2009, 10:27 PM~14235434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: 
Hey you! How's it going??










CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:26 AM~14237340
> *I'm doing okay!   A little sore today, but I'm okay thanks!
> How's your wife??
> :wave:
> ...


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Jun 19 2009, 01:43 PM~14240569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know I know! But you can't keep me locked in bed forever!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jun 20 2009, 08:56 AM~14246644
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Hey you! Glad to see your up!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 09:56 AM~14246979
> *:wave:  :wave:  Hey you!  Glad to see your up!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 06:25 PM~14249538
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 07:04 PM~14249761
> *Hey you! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14250063
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Raffy! What are you guys doing this weekend??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 05:26 AM~14252088
> *Good Morning Raffy!  What are you guys doing this weekend??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 07:25 AM~14252403
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Time is ticking Raffy...what are you gonna do??





Everyone who is coming to this Charity show, could you please email me your logo. to be made into templates for the airbrush tatoo artist.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2009, 04:02 AM~14260123
> *ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

NO PEDAL CARS CATEGORY??AND HOW MUCH FOR BIKES AND OR PEDAL CARS PRE REG.??I HAVE A MEMBER WHO IS ASKING.??....... :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

IM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 22 2009, 08:26 PM~14267505
> *IM BACK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 22 2009, 08:20 PM~14267431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:38 AM~14270455
> *Sorry Johnny, I was gone all day.  No computer out there at sea!    It's $15 if they pre-reg by June 30th, after that it's $20.  Cars and Trucks $25 if pre-reg by June 30th, after that it's $35.
> How are you doing??  Working hard??
> :biggrin:  99 bottles of beer on the wall!  99 bottles of beer~  You take one down you pass it around......:roflmao:
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 06:02 AM~14270699
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Had to put that in there to Doug! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 22 2009, 08:20 PM~14267431
> *NO PEDAL CARS CATEGORY??AND HOW MUCH FOR BIKES AND OR PEDAL CARS PRE REG.??I HAVE A MEMBER WHO IS ASKING.??....... :dunno:  :ugh:
> *


There is a special interest category. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:23 AM~14281406
> *There is a special interest category. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Yup that too! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:45 AM~14281480
> *:biggrin:  Yup that too! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 22 2009, 08:20 PM~14267431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Doug might of drank all my beers! I had 99! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:50 AM~14282204
> *Johnny wake up *poke Poke poke*  wake up!  I PM'd you with hotels!
> 
> :biggrin:  Good morning!
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 10:08 AM~14282882
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: just kidding!! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:12 PM~14286887
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  just kidding!! :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:04 PM~14287388
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:23 AM~14281406
> *There is a special interest category. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 25 2009, 01:32 AM~14291948
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good morning everyone! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 03:54 AM~14292181
> *Good morning everyone! :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT for a good cuase and tiffany


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 25 2009, 11:54 AM~14295281
> *TTT for a good cuase and tiffany
> *


x20000 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Jun 25 2009, 11:54 AM~14295281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Hey Raffy!! Thank you too!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:39 PM~14300852
> *Thank you!  :angel: !! :biggrin:  Haven't seen you in a while!  How are you guys doing??
> :biggrin:  Hey Raffy!!  Thank you too!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 25 2009, 09:47 PM~14301817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: 











CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:39 PM~14300852
> *Thank you!  :angel: !! :biggrin:  Haven't seen you in a while!  How are you guys doing??
> :biggrin:  Hey Raffy!!  Thank you too!
> *


doing good.. u guys comming down on sunday?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:03 AM~14303791
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> CAR CLASSES
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 26 2009, 09:36 AM~14305723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I emailed Mona to see if she can come too. I got to figure out how to get there. Is it the same time as the show was??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:03 AM~14303791
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> CAR CLASSES
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 07:10 PM~14323288
> *ttt
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2009, 07:18 PM~14323379
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Raffy!~


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:27 AM~14326649
> *:wave:  Raffy!~
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 08:22 AM~14327481
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14330588
> *:wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2009, 05:28 PM~14332734
> *ttt
> *


Hey you! Have you recouped yet from Sunday??


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 06:58 PM~14333052
> *Hey you!  Have you recouped yet from Sunday??
> *


NOT YET TAKING ONE MORE DAY OFF WORK :biggrin: ....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14330588
> *:wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT'S UP TIFF HOW ARE U DOING  
I'M NOT AS STRESSED OUT I WAS :0 THANK GOD


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 29 2009, 06:11 PM~14333176
> *NOT YET TAKING ONE MORE DAY OFF WORK  :biggrin: ....
> *


My sister said you guys were busy busy busy! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jun 29 2009, 08:45 PM~14334994
> *WHAT'S UP TIFF HOW ARE U DOING
> I'M NOT AS STRESSED OUT I WAS  :0 THANK GOD
> *


I guess I took the stress! haha!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:51 AM~14338222
> *I guess I took the stress! haha!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 12:21 PM~14341325
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:25 PM~14343546
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 04:28 PM~14343578
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14343755
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 05:24 PM~14344194
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Hey you!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 08:50 PM~14346558
> *Hey you!
> *



Hows everything going?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 09:53 PM~14347267
> *Hows everything going?
> *


It's going! :biggrin: Dropping off that last bit to Earl Warren this afternoon! AFter the softin trip today posting up the new flyer that looks really nice! I'll send it to you! Then working on the other details of the show!  I can't figure out how to photobucket this thing to post up though! :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 05:25 AM~14349205
> *It's going! :biggrin:  Dropping off that last bit to Earl Warren this afternoon! AFter the softin trip today posting up the new flyer that looks really nice!  I'll send it to you! Then working on the other details of the show!   I can't figure out how to photobucket this thing to post up though! :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2009, 05:32 AM~14349246
> *:biggrin:
> *


Raffy~ PM me your email address. I lost it! You got to see this flyer that Cindy did for me!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 05:43 AM~14349283
> *Raffy~ PM me your email address.  I lost it!  You got to see this flyer that Cindy did for me!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2009, 05:09 PM~14355498
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Vender spots still available


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom

*Pedal Cars*

MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 09:21 AM~14361623
> *CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 11:00 AM~14362523
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14362970
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 12:10 PM~14363152
> *
> 
> *


Hey Raffy! I did it!! I did it!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Here ya go *Jason, Johnny, FleetAngel, Andrea and Adrian *!! :biggrin: Thanks!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 12:17 PM~14363229
> *Hey Raffy!  I did it!!  I did it!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Here ya go Jason, Johnny, FleetAngel, Andrea and Adrian !!  :biggrin:  Thanks!!
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 12:21 PM~14363273
> *
> *


It only took me 2 days at the office trying to figure the darn thing out. I come home and I did it in like 5 minutes! :0 :biggrin: I know my computer better! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 12:24 PM~14363304
> *It only took me 2 days at the office trying to figure the darn thing out.  I come home and I did it in like 5 minutes! :0  :biggrin:  I know my computer better! :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 12:24 PM~14363304
> *It only took me 2 days at the office trying to figure the darn thing out.  I come home and I did it in like 5 minutes! :0  :biggrin:  I know my computer better! :biggrin:
> *


look's good


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14367574
> *look's good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14367574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 2 2009, 08:40 PM~14367574
> *look's good
> *


x1000000 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT HI SOFTIN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM+Jul 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14373635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 09:21 AM~14361623
> *CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 06:15 AM~14378482
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2009, 07:26 AM~14378705
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 12:51 AM~14383322
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey you! How was your 4th??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 06:02 AM~14383747
> *:wave:  Hey you!  How was your 4th??
> *


IT WAS GREAT :biggrin: 
BUT I PUSHED SAM N THE POOL WITH HIS CAMERA :0 
NOW I GET 2 BUY HIM A NEW 1  
IT WAS WORTH IT :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 09:45 AM~14384339
> *IT WAS GREAT  :biggrin:
> BUT I PUSHED SAME N THE POOL WITH HIS CAMERA  :0
> NOW I GET 2 BUY HIM A NEW 1
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I hope the camera wasn't too expensive!! :0 


Important Meeting!  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 5 2009, 09:45 AM~14384339
> *IT WAS GREAT  :biggrin:
> BUT I PUSHED SAME N THE POOL WITH HIS CAMERA  :0
> NOW I GET 2 BUY HIM A NEW 1
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 05:30 PM~14386836
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


I hope they took a picture of that too! :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 07:27 PM~14387781
> *I hope they took a picture of that too! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 5 2009, 11:42 PM~14390188
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 05:27 AM~14390831
> *Morning!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 6 2009, 05:43 AM~14390862
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey you! Are you guys going down to the meeting in L.A? I want to tell the city what all the lowrider community has done for SOFTIN!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 06:02 AM~14390916
> *Hey you!  Are you guys going down to the meeting in L.A?  I want to tell the city what all the lowrider community has done for SOFTIN!
> *


U GOTTA BE THERE THEN!!!!...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2009, 08:16 PM~14397496
> *U GOTTA BE THERE  THEN!!!!...
> *


I am. It's supposed to be on Friday July 17 at 7 PM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 03:52 AM~14400449
> *I am.  It's supposed to be on Friday July 17 at 7 PM
> *


july 17th that's mommas b-day :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 7 2009, 09:05 PM~14407958
> *july 17th that's mommas b-day  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 06:15 PM~14406264
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 02:52 AM~14400449
> *I am.  It's supposed to be on Friday July 17 at 7 PM
> *


 :biggrin: Im trying to make it out for my chapter.... it will be suprising to the LA councilmen to see people coming from other countys


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 7 2009, 09:05 PM~14407958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you guys do. I think it's good for them to see all the support.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 8 2009, 04:39 AM~14409941
> *    :biggrin:
> *


There's my grin! Raffy are you making it to the meeting down south on the 17th??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:42 AM~14409948
> *There's my grin!  Raffy are you making it to the meeting down south on the 17th??
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: Working


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:10 AM~14409869
> *Tell her Happy Birthday!!  I haven't heard from Susan in a couple of days.  How is she doing?
> :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> I hope you guys do.  I think it's good for them to see all the support.
> *


SHE BEEN A LITTLE TIRED  
AND I THINK SHES GETTING SICK ,BUT U NO HERE BY NOW :0 AN SHE SAYS SHE NOT SICK :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 8 2009, 05:06 PM~14415704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a tough cookie alright! I think she just doesn't want you to worry. Just tell her it will be over soon. Have her take ginger root. That helps with it.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 04:45 AM~14421029
> *oh, well, the meeting has been changed to  7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park.
> 
> Raffy?  You got a new job?? where??
> ...


ttt for SOFTIN!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 04:45 AM~14421029
> *oh, well, the meeting has been changed to  7/20/09 at 6pm location Grace E. Simmon Lodge at elysian park.
> 
> Raffy?  You got a new job?? where??
> ...


thank's i will let her no


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Jul 9 2009, 07:02 PM~14428393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!




Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 11 2009, 12:01 PM~14443534
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 11 2009, 08:40 PM~14446239
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 04:19 AM~14447916
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 09:10 AM~14448638
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: I got a pretty interesting car that pre-reg'd that I need to tell you about. They even sent a picture. It's awesome!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:29 AM~14448722
> *:wave:  I got a pretty interesting car that pre-reg'd that I need to tell you about.  They even sent a picture.  It's awesome!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 12:00 AM~14454623
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 03:48 AM~14455167
> *:biggrin:
> *



Good morning, doing good I hope!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 08:59 AM~14456341
> *Good morning, doing good I hope!!!
> *


I'm feeling better, thanks!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:18 PM~14462178
> *I'm feeling better, thanks!
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 14 2009, 01:14 PM~14470988
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


Show is just around the corner here.... :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:52 PM~14475694
> *Show is just around the corner here.... :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:10 AM~14479547
> *:wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


we will be there doing the awards


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine+Jul 15 2009, 08:39 AM~14480625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Long time no see! HOw are you doing??


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 06:56 PM~14486290
> *:wave:
> :biggrin:  Hey you!
> thanks Atomic for everything! :biggrin:
> ...



ur welcome Tiff, ill give u a call this week !


TTT 


atomic


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 15 2009, 11:33 PM~14489695
> *ur welcome Tiff, ill give u a call this week !
> TTT
> atomic
> ...


Okay sounds good! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 15 2009, 12:03 PM~14482578
> *:thumbsup:
> we will be there doing the awards
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 15 2009, 12:03 PM~14482578
> *:thumbsup:
> we will be there doing the awards
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 16 2009, 06:48 AM~14490846
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

ALMOST HERE! Got a lot of stuff to do to my ride before the show but I will wait till next week cause i'm a last minute kind of guy. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Jul 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14494409
> *ALMOST HERE! Got a lot of stuff to do to my ride before the show but I will wait till next week cause i'm a last minute kind of guy. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 don't wait to the morning of. I can just see you with the screw drivers and what not's putting things together in the morning. :0 :0 That would be scary. But I have faith in you! You'll get it done in time!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

a lil more than a week to go! i guess i gotta dust off the car....the 64 hasnt been out since the last show! im takin the 62 to the imperials show this sunday.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jul 16 2009, 10:32 PM~14499714
> *a lil more than a week to go! i guess i gotta dust off the car....the 64 hasnt been out since the last show! im takin the 62 to the imperials show this sunday.
> *


Hey Jason!

Your car is shown everywhere! Have you been on Calle Real lately??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Jul 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14494409
> *ALMOST HERE! Got a lot of stuff to do to my ride before the show but I will wait till next week cause i'm a last minute kind of guy. :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 10:00 AM~14502934
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:30 AM~14503183
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 10:34 AM~14503214
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


  Okay I think the count down begins! OH God have mercy on my soul!! I don't know if I should cry or laugh right now at the crazy things going on this week! :0 I guess I'll cry now and laugh later?? But hey it's been a learning experience, and next year I'll know what is going to come at me ya know??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:44 AM~14503289
> *  Okay I think the count down begins!  OH God have mercy on my soul!!  I don't know if I should cry or laugh right now at the crazy things going on this week! :0  I guess I'll cry now and laugh later??  But hey it's been a learning experience, and next year I'll know what is going to come at me ya know??
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 10:51 AM~14503345
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


I think I'll look like one of those bobble heads at the show. :0 :yes: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 12:15 PM~14504241
> *I think I'll look like one of those bobble heads at the show.  :0  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 12:26 PM~14504353
> *:loco:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2009, 08:05 AM~14510610
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 18 2009, 02:12 PM~14512360
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello. Hows it going?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2009, 04:10 PM~14513024
> *Hello. Hows it going?
> *



Good getting used to working 12 hour days by working 13 hours. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 19 2009, 04:58 PM~14519161
> *Good getting used to working 12 hour days by working 13 hours. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the new job! You'll get used to the hours pretty soon!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

getting close! i tried out a new display for the 62 at the imperials show. i think it shows the car well!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jul 21 2009, 06:49 PM~14543125
> *getting close! i tried out a new display for the 62 at the imperials show. i think it shows the car well!
> *


Send me pictures Jason!! :biggrin: I get to see it Saturday! Man I can't beleive it's this weekend! WOW!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

YEA JUST A FEW MORE DAYS...GETTING MY MUSIC READY TO DJ THIS SHOW.....I MITE EVEN LOAD UP THE 61 VERT AND BRING IT TO....ITS BEEN ASLEEP TO LONG IN THE GARAGE. NEED TO WAKE IT UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jul 21 2009, 06:56 PM~14543216
> *YEA JUST A FEW MORE DAYS...GETTING MY MUSIC READY TO DJ THIS SHOW.....I MITE EVEN LOAD UP THE 61 VERT AND BRING IT TO....ITS BEEN ASLEEP TO LONG IN THE GARAGE. NEED TO WAKE IT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Bring it on up! We have a place for it! :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 21 2009, 07:38 PM~14543762
> *ttt!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 08:20 PM~14544257
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 21 2009, 08:33 PM~14544406
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Did you send me a postcard to my house? My husband said a post card from Modesto came in yesterday. Was it from you guys? HE's bringing it down to me tomorrow.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Layitlow magazine and Impala magazine will be at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

hey tiffany can u pm me ur phone number????...need some 411 bout the show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 22 2009, 03:47 PM~14552533
> *hey tiffany can u pm me ur phone number????...need some 411 bout the show
> *


PM sent. It's on the flyer too.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Getting ready to post some info for the show, entree's, directions etc. Be back in a few...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14555607
> *Getting ready to post some info for the show, entree's, directions etc.  Be back in a few...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Directions: *From Los Angeles *take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara. Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right. Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

*From Paso Robles*

Take 101 Freeway South into Santa Barbara Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn left over the freeway. Turn left onto Calle REal which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

We will be Doing Registrations in Parking lot 2A. Just to the left of the entrance.


Each Registered car for this show includes 2 admissions (driver and a passenger)Other Spectators $10 for adults and children 12 and under are free.

Raffle tickets $1 each or 7 for $5. A lot of different items to raffle off plus a 50/50.

Children games with prizes. quite a few vendors.

I want to thank everyone for their support and can't wait to see you out there on Saturday!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:26 PM~14556000
> *Directions:  From Los Angeles take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara.  Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right.  Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds.  Turn right into Gate B.
> 
> From Paso Robles
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 23 2009, 06:15 AM~14558127
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

KEEP POSTING THE CATEGORIES!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 11:48 PM~14567451
> *KEEP POSTING THE CATEGORIES!!!
> *


CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!




Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

British Retro Cars mag ( www.retrocarsmag.com) will be covering the show
Streetlow Magazine will be covering the show
Impala Magazine will be covering the show



Please remember to take it easy on the 101. CHP is out there! :0 

CAR CLASSES 
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom
MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.
There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!
Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!

Bring the kids!! We have carnival games and prizes for them too! Bring the whole family! RedFish Classic Rock Band, DJ Fresh Frank, quite a few vendors etc. Hope to see everyone out there in support for an incredible organization helping the physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, frail elderly and youth at risk.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 11:39 AM~14570926
> *British Retro Cars mag ( www.retrocarsmag.com) will be covering the show
> Streetlow Magazine will be covering the show
> Impala Magazine will be covering the show
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:39 PM~14570926
> *British Retro Cars mag ( www.retrocarsmag.com) will be covering the show
> Streetlow Magazine will be covering the show
> Impala Magazine will be covering the show
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 24 2009, 06:19 PM~14574625
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: See ya tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14576435
> *:biggrin:  See ya tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


good luck with the show tiff


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 24 2009, 10:37 PM~14576493
> *good luck with the show tiff
> *


Thanks! Take care of Sus k?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:30 PM~14576435
> *:biggrin:  See ya tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

COME CHECK ME OUT (DJ FRESH FRANK) I WILL BE DJING THE SHOW....AND BRING SOME EXTRA MONEY BECAUSE I WILL HAVE MIXED CDS FOR $5.00 EACH...OLD SCHOOL, HIP HOP, FUNK, FREESTYLE, BACK IN THE DAY RAP, OLDIES AND MUCH MORE....SEE YOU IN ABOUT 8HRS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jul 25 2009, 12:05 AM~14577021
> *COME CHECK ME OUT (DJ FRESH FRANK) I WILL BE DJING THE SHOW....AND BRING SOME EXTRA MONEY BECAUSE I WILL HAVE MIXED CDS FOR $5.00 EACH...OLD SCHOOL, HIP HOP, FUNK, FREESTYLE, BACK IN THE DAY RAP, OLDIES AND MUCH MORE....SEE YOU IN ABOUT 8HRS
> *


Thank you Frank for coming out!! I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hang out with you I was running around like a chicken with it's head cut off! Thank you so much!!


Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show! 

Special thanks to Mike the Cholo DJ for coming up and helping out! Bringing in a few vendors and helping promote the show! You can promote anyone’s shows at our shows anytime! Like you said, that’s what it’s all about people supporting people and helping each other out. You and your wife were great! Next time bring the kids!

Special thanks to DJ Fresh Frank for coming out and doing a good job at the show and for helping promote it.

Special thanks to Brandon and his wife from Sinful Pleasures for all your guys help! Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoyed your free time here in Santa Barbara. Thank you so much for jumping in and helping out! I can’t thank you enough! You two are incredible people!

Special thanks to Jason and Style Unlimited for all your guy’s help! Jason – you got a heart of GOLD! Thanks for helping us get the word out! You put tears into our eyes for donating your 50/50 raffle prize as well as your Best of Show cash prize! WOW! We didn’t expect that at all! Thank you so much!! Much Love!

Special Thank you to Johnny and Oldie’s Car Club for all your help with the show and
For letting us use your Rolly Polly for the raffle! For helping promote our show! And being a big part of SOFTIN 1st Show! Thanks for being there!

Special Thank you to Jaime from High Rollers for bringing RedFish Classic Rock Band!
They were awesome! You were right! Thank you for calling me up and giving me pointers on what I need to do before the show!

Special thank you to Robert from GoodTimes Bike Club (805), for all your help with the show too! And for calling me up and reminding me to do certain things!

Special Thank you to Rafael Lopez for coming out and judging our show and putting me in the right direction! I don’t know what I would of done without you! You were my angel the last 6 months here! Thank you so much for everything!! 

Special Thanks to Eddie ~ From Brown Sensations! Thank you so much for your help and for donating a wonderful basket of hair products from your Barbor Shop! I really appreciate it!

Special Thanks to Gilbert from Streetlow Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special Thanks to Impala Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special thanks to British Retro Cars mag for covering our show!

Special Thank you to
Sinful Pleasures
Oldie’s Car Club
Brown Sensations
Goodtimes Bike club 805
Style Unlimited
Cali Lifestyles
Riding Low B.C
Cruceros
Jaguar Owners Assocof the SW
High Rollers
Touch of Style
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Team Shelby
Evil Ways
Nite Life
Road Kings
New Crowd
T-Timers
Chevrollers
Santa Barbara Igniters
Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
Thunderbird Club
Brown Effects
Uce
Connected
Majestics 

All Solo Riders and anyone else I didn’t write down. I tried to get everyone, but if I missed a club, please let me know!

It was nice to put faces with names. It was a fun learning experience for me. Being as this was our 1st car show, I know there could be lot’s of room for improvement! So, please let me know what we could do to make next years show bigger and better. Any thoughts and ideas would be great! Don’t be shy! Hope to see you next year!!
Did anyone take pics? I never got a chance to!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 06:26 AM~14583840
> *Thank you Frank for coming out!!  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hang out with you I was running around like a chicken with it's head cut off!  Thank you so much!!
> Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

pics


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 28 2009, 09:17 PM~14611041
> *pics
> *


Some are posted on the Roll Call. Brandon is working on more. It took him three hours to do the ones he did post. I'll see about posting them over here when he's finished.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 06:26 AM~14583840
> *Thank you Frank for coming out!!  I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to hang out with you I was running around like a chicken with it's head cut off!  Thank you so much!!
> Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU TIFF,AND ALL OF S.O.F.T.I.N. FOR DOING WHAT YOU GUYS DO!!!!!!!!! IT WAS OUR PLEASURE BEING APART OF THIS SHOW FOR SUCH A GREAT CAUSE AND NO DOUBT WE WILL BE THERE NEXT ONE....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 28 2009, 09:37 PM~14611314
> *THANK YOU TIFF,AND ALL OF S.O.F.T.I.N. FOR DOING WHAT YOU GUYS DO!!!!!!!!! IT WAS OUR PLEASURE BEING APART OF THIS SHOW FOR SUCH A GREAT CAUSE AND NO DOUBT WE WILL BE THERE NEXT ONE....... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Johnny!! :biggrin: You guys are :angel: !!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:45 PM~14611437
> *Thanks Johnny!! :biggrin:  You guys are  :angel: !!
> *


I KNOW HUH....... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 28 2009, 09:49 PM~14611482
> *I KNOW HUH....... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: and you know it!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:55 PM~14611582
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  and you know it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:31 PM~14611250
> *Some are posted on the Roll Call.  Brandon is working on more.  It took him three hours to do the ones he did post.  I'll see about posting them over here when he's finished.
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TIFF ME AN SUSIE ARE GOING 2 TRY AN BRING HEAVY HITTER NEXT YR :biggrin: SUSIE WAS JUST 2 SICK THIS YR :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 5 2009, 07:56 PM~14688281
> *TIFF ME AN SUSIE ARE GOING 2 TRY AN BRING HEAVY HITTER NEXT YR  :biggrin: SUSIE WAS JUST 2 SICK THIS YR  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car! Wow! We're looking at Sunday July 25 2010. Had a meeting yesterday and waiting for the approval. Should know by beginning of September. We had to change venues. Earl Warren Show Grounds wasn't willing to work with us on dates, because of horse shows. But the spot I picked out is gorgious! And it looks like we can have food vendors too!

I'll e-mail you.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:41 AM~14691518
> *Beautiful car!  Wow!  We're looking at Sunday July 25 2010.  Had a meeting yesterday and waiting for the approval.  Should know by beginning of September.  We had to change venues.  Earl Warren Show Grounds wasn't willing to work with us on dates, because of horse shows.  But the spot I picked out is gorgious! And it looks like we can have food vendors too!
> 
> I'll e-mail you.
> *


JULY 25TH IS A GOOD DATE BECAUSE OUR BBQ IS THE SECOND SUNDAY N JULY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:41 AM~14691518
> *Beautiful car!  Wow!  We're looking at Sunday July 25 2010.  Had a meeting yesterday and waiting for the approval.  Should know by beginning of September.  We had to change venues.  Earl Warren Show Grounds wasn't willing to work with us on dates, because of horse shows.  But the spot I picked out is gorgious! And it looks like we can have food vendors too!
> 
> I'll e-mail you.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Aug 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14697296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 07:59 PM~14698271
> *Cool!!  Keep your finger's crossed that it's final approval is done.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 07:59 PM~14698271
> *Cool!!  Keep your finger's crossed that it's final approval is done.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:41 AM~14691518
> *Beautiful car!  Wow!  We're looking at Sunday July 25 2010.  Had a meeting yesterday and waiting for the approval.  Should know by beginning of September.  We had to change venues.  Earl Warren Show Grounds wasn't willing to work with us on dates, because of horse shows.  But the spot I picked out is gorgious! And it looks like we can have food vendors too!
> 
> I'll e-mail you.
> *


GOOD LUCK TIFF.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+Aug 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14698339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny!! I hope you guys will come back up even though it's a Sunday. This years show, I'll have more time to visit. and take pictures too! That was promised to me! :biggrin: Also waiting for the rest of the pics to be sent to me from my sister so I can finish posting them.
Just waiting for the final decision.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 7 2009, 06:39 AM~14701231
> *:biggrin:
> I would say mark the calender for Sunday July 25th.  If we don't get West Campus, which I think we will, because city college is hurting for money with the budget cuts.  If we don't, we'll find another venue for that day Raffy!  I got a lot of good feedback about you and the rest of the judges.  Everyone liked the fact that you talked to people and weren't rude to them and didn't tell them to leave you alone.  :roflmao:  People were asking if you were coming back  :biggrin:
> Thanks Johnny!!  I hope you guys will come back up even though it's a Sunday.  This years show, I'll have more time to visit. and take pictures too!  That was promised to me! :biggrin:  Also waiting for the rest of the pics to be sent to me from my sister so I can finish posting them.
> ...


 Thanks Tiff for letting us work for you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

